# Road frame fixies- post your crankarm length here



## Auriaprottu (Oct 27, 2002)

Just getting some feedback on crankarm length for a converted road frame. Please post your 700c tire size and crankarm length here. Thanks in advance.


----------



## 38eighteen (Oct 22, 2003)

*27 x 1 1/4" tires. 170mm cranks*

but <a href=http://www.fixedgeargallery.com/2004/watson.htm>mine</a> is not a typical road frame.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Auriaprottu said:


> Just getting some feedback on crankarm length for a converted road frame. Please post your 700c tire size and crankarm length here. Thanks in advance.


2 are 700 x 23c with 170mm
1 has 700 x 28c with 170mm


----------



## Spinfinity (Feb 3, 2004)

700X32 rear, 700X28 front (largest tires that fit) 

170 mm cranks - I use 175's on geared bikes but toe overlap is more of an issue when I can't stop pedaling.


----------



## stratoshark (Feb 2, 2004)

*700x28, 170mm*



Auriaprottu said:


> Just getting some feedback on crankarm length for a converted road frame. Please post your 700c tire size and crankarm length here. Thanks in advance.


If I could fit 700x32 on my frame, I would. Smoothes out those rough stretches of pavement and helps when potholes are unavoidable.


----------



## ukiahb (Jan 26, 2003)

27 x 1 1/8, 170 mm


----------



## Ken2 (Jan 30, 2004)

*700 x 25, 170 mm (nm)*

nm nm nm


----------



## PaulNYC (Jun 25, 2002)

170mm


----------



## scrublover (Oct 1, 2002)

700x23 170mm

700x38 175mm


----------



## rcmann (Jan 2, 2003)

165mm, 700 X 23 (tubular)


----------



## Trevo (Jul 24, 2002)

*165*

I dont like riding anything else. But, when I start doing tours and centurys I might switch to 170mm for the extra leverage up the hills.


----------



## moschika (Feb 1, 2004)

*27x1-1/4 170mm*

i ride 170 on fixed, i appreciate the extra clearance when i have to keep pedaling on sharp turns.

but it's 175 on my geared roadie and 180 on my ss mtb.


----------



## fixedgearnut (Apr 18, 2002)

700x23, 170mm.


----------



## Dad Man Walking (Sep 19, 2002)

*700c x 23, 175's*

Converted road frame, kept the cranks. Same spec as the geared road bike.


----------



## pauly (Feb 11, 2004)

*175mm cranks, 700c x 28mm (35mm in winter)*

n m


----------



## Mike Prince (Jan 30, 2004)

700X25 (soon to be 28's or 32's), 165mm

Took first ride on it today - I'm hooked!


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

*165mm - 700x32 (nm)*

12345


----------



## paengn (Feb 14, 2004)

167.5 Campagnolo Nuovo record 50


----------



## Welshboy (Jan 14, 2002)

170mm (25C tyres).

I use an old RX100 chainset with a Campag Chorus bottom bracket. With the chainring on the outside (neat) the chainline is perfect. I also use Campag aero levers with RX100 57mm calipers. Wow, Campag and Shimano working in harmony!

All together now... Ebony and Ivory, live together in perfect harmony


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

Ditto. 27 x 1 1/4 tires, 170 mm crank. Old Bianchi steel. Her she is. I have different levers and a different saddle on it now. Needs a new bar wrap-I'll post a more recent pic when I get her all dressed up. Yes, the chain was slack.


----------



## AllUpHill (Jan 1, 2002)

*700x23, 175 mm cranks. I'm a disaster in the making. nm.*

nm345


----------



## Mark_fixie (Feb 20, 2004)

700X23 170mm


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*170mm, 23 or 25's (nm)*

nmnmnmnm


----------



## TrailNut (May 11, 2004)

*good question*

let's keep it up...


----------



## mtnpat (Mar 8, 2002)

XL Schwinn LeTour frame.
700 x 23 tires
175mm cranks

Have not hit a crank on the road yet, but I try and not lean too far in the corners, not really sure if I am even coming close.


----------



## BianchiJoe (Jul 22, 2005)

700 x 32, 165. Never ridden a fixie with longer arms. I like the cornering clearance, especially with MKS platforms.


----------



## markie (Jan 4, 2005)

700X23 170mm. 

I tried 175mm for a while and it felt like I could not spin as fast.


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

Duh. I was looking before selling mine. 165 w/27 x 1 3/8.


----------



## menard (Jan 5, 2006)

175's on 700x23 no issues with clipping, minor overlap with size 11's. 

heres a pic just for the hell of it.


----------



## f1junkie (Feb 19, 2006)

Cranks 175mm

Tires 700x23c

I use this bike for riding the rollers.

Dave


----------



## Veni Vidi Vici (Feb 10, 2004)

SOMA Rush w/700x23 170mm

Cdale track w/700x23 172.5mm


Veni Vidi Vici


----------



## mrfixit (Sep 10, 2004)

175mm & 700Cx23


----------

